# PC Games von 1999 - 2012 abzugeben



## 1604Daniel (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

besitze alle PC Games-Hefte von 1999 - Anfang 2012 und würde diese gerne gegen einen fairen Preis abgeben. Es ist mir zu schade, sie alle wegzuschmeißen. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Interesse. Man kann mich gerne per PN kontaktieren.

Grüße, Daniel

P.s: Ich hoffe, dass ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin und es legitim ist, dieses Angebot hier aufzugeben.


----------

